# Creating the Upside Down



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm thinking of turning my front porch this year into a scene from the upside down like in Stranger Things. I'm thinking of trying a snow machine to look like the flakes floating around in the upside down. Any suggestions or advice in using one? I'm thinking of buying one that looks like a fog machine but I don't have any experience with one. Then I'm going to make vines out of spray foam and rope and a gateway with orange lights behind it etc. Maybe a demidog and/or a demigorgon somewhere and then play music that was featured in the series. I definitely need to get started on this project!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have never seen Stranger Things so no clue what this is but it sounds really interesting and made me think of the Tiltin’ Hilton at Disney ha ha.

EDIT: After looking up the Upside Down it has come to my attention that I’m an idiot and it doesn’tmean that literally. Assumptions…. Ugh. Please forgive my stupidity ha ha. It will be cool to see what you come up with though.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol - same here, I guess I just don't watch that much ...well, back in the 'ol days, we'd call it "TV" or 'the tube' because it had this big glass..... well, ...never mind!

But yes, sounds interesting. If this really is upside down, I wonder if you could hook your snow machine up to a helium tank so the snowflakes float up instead of fall down? Probably expensive for a very minor effect though.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck with that, Vamp! Sounds really cool if you can pull it off.
The ash fall in the series is pretty light as I recall - what about something like this, if you have room to suspend it from your porch ceiling?:








Snow Shaker


The Snow Shaker is a Falling Snow System. Perfect for creating a Magical Falling Snow effect for shop window displays, weddings, parties and more!




www.mtfx.com








Not suggesting you pay that much or spend the time ordering it from Europe, but there's quite a few crafty people on this site that might offer suggestions on creating something similar? Probably be best if you find a very light organic material for the flakes to minimize cleanup. Here we have bougainvillea, and the pedals are really thin and blow around easily (and can be easily shredded). I would experiment with something like that if it were me.
Hope it works out for you! 🦴


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> Good luck with that, Vamp! Sounds really cool if you can pull it off.
> The ash fall in the series is pretty light as I recall - what about something like this, if you have room to suspend it from your porch ceiling?:
> 
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of plugging that in? Is it to generate an electric charge like is used when people are creating fake trees for dioramas to get the pieces of material to stand up while they apply it to the trees? 
Obviously I’m not clear on what the desired effect is but could you create a giant clear box with clear mylar as the front/back/sides with fans on the bottom blowing the snow up and around or is it too big of an area? Sorry, if this sounds ridiculous and completely unrelated to what you are trying to do. If there is anyone who can figure out how to do what you want, they are likely a member here, clearly it is not me though ha ha.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That all seems like a lot of work. My man card specifically says "avoid hard work if at all possible by finding the easiest, cheapest way to do things that will just squeak past HER inspection."

I would try a projection of "snow" or pin-lights swirling around and see if that gives the desired effect without getting "stuff" on people, or creating more work than needed. But I'm a lazy sod. I'm REALLY interested to see the creatures and overall look of the place! Sounds like it will be THE place for the ToTs to visit!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Daphne said:


> What is the purpose of plugging that in? Is it to generate an electric charge like is used when people are creating fake trees for dioramas to get the pieces of material to stand up while they apply it to the trees?


There is a small motor that's used to slowly drag the "snow" material (on a grate) back and forth across the bottom of the container, allowing material to fall through the holes at the bottom. I have no idea how fast it would go through a full box of material, but I imagine it could last a few hours if the holes aren't too big? Seems like a relatively passive system - not much noise or need to re-fill material for the length of T&Ting, but I certainly understand the Dr's take on it.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> There is a small motor that's used to slowly drag the "snow" material (on a grate) back and forth across the bottom of the container, allowing material to fall through the holes at the bottom. I have no idea how fast it would go through a full box of material, but I imagine it could last a few hours if the holes aren't too big? Seems like a relatively passive system - not much noise or need to re-fill material for the length of T&Ting, but I certainly understand the Dr's take on it.


Thanks. I appreciate the explanation!


----------



## OakLaneCemetery (Aug 21, 2016)

No thoughts on the ash, other than using projections or lighting might be a bit more practical and less messy. If you do the rope vines just use black rope, black twine and black great stuff. You won't have to do any painting at all! I made some vines this year and while making them had the thought that they would be perfect for the upside down if left black. Here is one of mine before painting...


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 9, 2021)

Old analog man here. Could use the lightest fish leader line which is barely visible. Suspend small pieces of very light paper. Hanging across the back of display will give more depth and movement with the slightest breeze. Combine with projection or anything else.


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

Moreno Manor did a whole Stranger Things haunt last year. It was incredible. Kristy built all those items you mentioned and more. She’s Ojai Haunt on YouTube and moreno_manor on Instagram. She has dozens of ST build tutorials on YouTube. Here’s the walk through from last year. Moreno Manor Stranger Things Haunt


----------



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

OakLaneCemetery said:


> No thoughts on the ash, other than using projections or lighting might be a bit more practical and less messy. If you do the rope vines just use black rope, black twine and black great stuff. You won't have to do any painting at all! I made some vines this year and while making them had the thought that they would be perfect for the upside down if left black. Here is one of mine before painting...


 That's a great idea  I didn't know they made black great stuff. I will definitely look for that! Thank you


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

OakLaneCemetery said:


> No thoughts on the ash, other than using projections or lighting might be a bit more practical and less messy. If you do the rope vines just use black rope, black twine and black great stuff. You won't have to do any painting at all! I made some vines this year and while making them had the thought that they would be perfect for the upside down if left black. Here is one of mine before painting...


Wait, what, black great stuff, we so need to get actual Great Stuff in Australia, not just expanding foam designed for whatever they use it for, stealing garages or something similar I think. More research required.


OakLaneCemetery said:


> No thoughts on the ash, other than using projections or lighting might be a bit more practical and less messy. If you do the rope vines just use black rope, black twine and black great stuff. You won't have to do any painting at all! I made some vines this year and while making them had the thought that they would be perfect for the upside down if left black. Here is one of mine before painting...


Wait, what?? You have committed great stuff?? We so need actual Great Stuff in Australia, not just the expanding foam that starts out nice and white so great for snow on my gingerbread house for Christmas, but turns brownish as it dries so needs to be painted to stay white.


----------



## Sharkette (Aug 1, 2020)

Wait, what?? You have coloured great stuff?? We so need actual Great Stuff in Australia, not just the expanding foam that starts out nice and white, so great for snow on my gingerbread house for Christmas, but turns brownish as it dries so needs to be painted to stay white.

More research required.


----------



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

WickedWino said:


> Moreno Manor did a whole Stranger Things haunt last year. It was incredible. Kristy built all those items you mentioned and more. She’s Ojai Haunt on YouTube and moreno_manor on Instagram. She has dozens of ST build tutorials on YouTube. Here’s the walk through from last year. Moreno Manor Stranger Things Haunt


That's really awesome! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

I started by making the red thunderstorm in the upside down. I used styrofoam boards, led strips and cotton batting glued with gorilla glue spray adhesive. I love the look. Turning the LED strip in different directions produced the best glue in the “clouds”


----------



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

I repurposed a skeleton for Vecna and repurposed a jumping spider for a baby demogorgon. Unfortunately I burned out tbe motor because it was too heavy. Also repurposed a pumpkin scarecrow for a demogorgon. He twists back and forth.


----------



## Vamp666! (Mar 16, 2018)

Also made a portal/gateway to the upside down useing styrofoam board and led lights and Saran Wrap.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What I like about all this is, even those of us who are not familiar with the Upside Down can appreciate the spooky artistry of the props.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a heck of a lotta work! But also looks like it turned out amazing!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

The cotton and led strips turned out amazing, its looks really convincing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Awsssssssss


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

OMG! I love this so much!! I bet you got a lot of attention from the neighborhood.


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

Vamp666! said:


> That's a great idea  I didn't know they made black great stuff. I will definitely look for that! Thank you


 The black great stuff is the landscape water feature formula., It is a little more expensive than the standard great stuff yellowish formulas


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Awesome!


----------

